# ask Psyborg anything !



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

in this thread you can ask me any kind of questions be it personal or other stuff . if there will be a question that I dont want to answer I will just avoid it (please dont take it personal in that case)

the reasons for this thread are :

1. this kind of "ask me" threads were/are very popular in other forums (non dp related forums) I have been to

2. I might know/say something which might help you out in life or vice versa

3. maybe you are interested in knowing more about me as a person

4. for fun

ask away


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2019)

Alright so I’ve read this post ages ago and just found it. Th


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

^ this is the right thread to post this bro

..

not ...

lol


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Why the name psyborg?


----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

TheStarter said:


> Why the name psyborg?


Great name, isn't it?


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

TheStarter said:


> Why the name psyborg?


because of DP I feel like a Cyborg . and "Psy" because of Psyche  so Psyborg


----------

